# Mohamid the bear on ebay



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Worth a look at some of the 120 questions

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330193980849&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Fatalhud said:


> Worth a look at some of the 120 questions
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330193980849&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123


Excellent.

Dougie.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

What's the bets it won't be there this time tomorrow?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

tonyt said:


> What's the bets it won't be there this time tomorrow?


Its still there and the saga continues!!

http://abear1307.blogspot.com/


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I bet you never hear a muslim woman say when a bloke walks past, "stone me, he's fit".


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its not there now  
peedee


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Did anyone take a copy of the listing?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Looks like they have pulled it
bet some politically correct numb nut complained
no sense of humour


----------

